# Can some kind person please explain lorry plating v MOT?



## Scunny (25 August 2009)

Basically as title says, we just bought a lovely welsh d yearling and are really wanting to get him out to some shows. Up until now we have just been hiring an IW trailer but our car won't tow that with 2 in it (also got a 13.2 chunky welsh c).

I am trying to tot up how much it will cost us to either sell the car and buy a 4x4 and a small run around with a trailer in the future or an older lorry and keep our car. We won't be going to huge amounts of shows, probably around 1 per month (including winter indoor showing) and won't have a huge budget so am trying to work out the costs of fuel, tax, insurance, etc.

I saw a reference on another thread about plating costing £1000 per year???? Is that just the plating or with any repairs etc?

Also what are the rules that decide whether a lorry needs plating or MOTing?

Sorry for the numpty questions but we've never done much travelling before 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Cheers,
Angela


----------



## JM07 (25 August 2009)

"plateing" is just a word for MOT on a lorry...its the same.

to take a lorry to "plate" its £70 for the check..if your vehicle doesnt pass it will need a re-take fee...
to be done at a VOSA station

ETS....lorry over 3.5T needs a plate...under can have an ordinary MOT at an ordinary garage


----------



## *hic* (25 August 2009)

&lt;3.5 tonnes Class 7 MoT ie still not a car one
&gt; 3.5 tonnes "plating" although that isn't the correct term. This is a much stiffer test than the Class 7 MoT.

Class 7 is under £50 
"Plating" is under £100  both figures are approximate and are just the cost of the test.

Repairs can be anything from nothing required to several thousand pounds. Luck of the draw and reflects on your maintenance of the vehicle and the quality of the advice taken when you purchased it.


----------



## flyingfeet (25 August 2009)

Plating is £75 this year at a VOSA station, however if you go to a private test center its more like £128 

Then you either have to take it yourself or get someone else to. 

MOT procedures like cars, only with more teeth as they thoroughly test your brakes on a rolling road etc.


----------



## Scunny (25 August 2009)

Thank you all for that, the post I read about £1000 for plating must have been a guesstimate as to the average wear and tear needing repair before plating.

Another question is what kind of mpg would I be looking at with a 3.5 or a 7.5 lorry? I know it will vary lorry to lorry but a rough ball park figure would be useful. Towing a IW 505 our car used 1.5 tanks of petrol, I think that worked out at £50-60 which I think was quite good seeing as it was around 250 round trip (east to west, coast to coast almost) including going over the Pennines with England's highest motorway.


----------



## Steeleydan (25 August 2009)

We have just had our lorry fully serviced and plated. Its just cost £1600 with the vat. And its only done 700 miles since last years test! And its not an old chassis either. And yes as people say the test fee has gone up to £75 this year. But the lorry we had before was an older chassis and only ever cost about £300 per year for service and test etc. So there are no hard and fast rules. But to be on the safe side I would definitley budget £1000 per year.


----------



## moneypit1 (25 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
"plateing" is just a word for MOT on a lorry...its the same.

to take a lorry to "plate" its £70 for the check..if your vehicle doesnt pass it will need a re-take fee...
to be done at a VOSA station

ETS....lorry over 3.5T needs a plate...under can have an ordinary MOT at an ordinary garage 

[/ QUOTE ]

Errrr its not actually.  The Plating is done originally, as in when the lorry is first tested.  The weight and load is declared "on the plate" a copy of which should be kept on the lorry, usually inside the door.  Each year thereafter you go for a MOT.  You do not receive a new plate each year.  Hope this helps.


----------



## perfect11s (25 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Thank you all for that, the post I read about £1000 for plating must have been a guesstimate as to the average wear and tear needing repair before plating.

Another question is what kind of mpg would I be looking at with a 3.5 or a 7.5 lorry? I know it will vary lorry to lorry but a rough ball park figure would be useful. Towing a IW 505 our car used 1.5 tanks of petrol, I think that worked out at £50-60 which I think was quite good seeing as it was around 250 round trip (east to west, coast to coast almost) including going over the Pennines with England's highest motorway. 

[/ QUOTE ] I would say a decent 7.5 ton will do high teens mpg on a run, the latest post 2001 lorries abit more,  the late shape 3.5 ton renaults should do mid to high twentys, perhaps  low thirtys on a very gentle run... but the old VW LTs drink fuel


----------



## ttt (25 August 2009)

I get just under 35mpg with my Renault Master 3.5T.


----------

